# Finger jabs and shots to the testicles



## lll000000lll (Aug 3, 2006)

highly effective in self-defence. what are your thoughts on them?

do you use finger jabs?

or focus on the testicle region when trainaing?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 3, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> or focus on the testicle region when trainaing?


 
When I trained in Kung Fu there were many self-defense techniques that involved strikes to that region. (hence my getting hit there a great deal).  Aside from it not being necessarily life-stopping pain it's still a darn good place to strike, and we practiced it.


----------



## mantis (Aug 3, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> When I trained in Kung Fu there were many self-defense techniques that involved strikes to that region. (hence my getting hit there a great deal). Aside from it not being necessarily life-stopping pain it's still a darn good place to strike, and we practiced it.


yeah my favorite is 'mantis steals the peach'. it sounds like you want to rip the testicles off... just sounds cool.
little fingers locks and groin grabs can give you great control, so instead of being choked from behind you can be in control and eventually throw the person down and run.  i think they're good for self defense.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 3, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> yeah my favorite is 'mantis steals the peach'. it sounds like you want to rip the testicles off... just sounds cool.
> little fingers locks and groin grabs can give you great control, so instead of being choked from behind you can be in control and eventually throw the person down and run. i think they're good for self defense.


 
We did one called "Removing the Jewels".  If someone has you in a headlock from the side, you drop down into a low horse, palm strike accross your body into the abdomen, followed by another palm strike with the same hand to the groin.  For decency's sake they didn't really go too far in depth, but I got the idea.. When you meet your mark, squeeze and pull back with force.  I  suspect tight jeans might limit its effectiveness.

What I've noticed, and of course my knowledge is rather limited, groin attacks were always done with the hands, rather than going for a kick squeh in the nads.


----------



## mantis (Aug 3, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> We did one called "Removing the Jewels". If someone has you in a headlock from the side, you drop down into a low horse, palm strike accross your body into the abdomen, followed by another palm strike with the same hand to the groin. For decency's sake they didn't really go too far in depth, but I got the idea.. When you meet your mark, squeeze and pull back with force. I suspect tight jeans might limit its effectiveness.
> 
> What I've noticed, and of course my knowledge is rather limited, groin attacks were always done with the hands, rather than going for a kick squeh in the nads.


haha peach, jewels i guess it depends on the size!
we actually do grab and squeeze, but that's not the issue.  when my instructor taught it to us he didnt want us to stop just because we got the idea.  he wanted us to inflict pain and feel the pain... that guy doesnt mind reaching all the way and squeezing until life comes out of them!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 3, 2006)

That would make me uncomfortable.. I'm all for good training but please, don't touch Gerald Jr.


----------



## mantis (Aug 3, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> That would make me uncomfortable.. I'm all for good training but please, don't touch Gerald Jr.


no one is talking about Gerald Jr.  he can defend himself
we're talking about .... nevermind
let's not go there


----------



## Drac (Aug 3, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> peach, jewels i guess it depends on the size


 
This hurts me just reading about those techniques...


----------



## King (Aug 3, 2006)

Whoa, talking about these techniques is one thing. But actually practicing them is pretty hardcore. Even for the sake of learning I wouldn't want anybody handling my boys. Nor would I want to mash somebody elses for practice neither. One of those things I write off as "to do in life or death situations". 

I will finger jab eyes and fleshy parts of the throat though. Easier for me to get to.

Um good luck?


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 3, 2006)

Can't rely on something you dont practice!! 

7sm


----------



## King (Aug 3, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Can't rely on something you dont practice!!
> 
> 7sm


 
Does scratching an itch count?


----------



## mantis (Aug 3, 2006)

King said:
			
		

> Does scratching an itch count?


on the testicles? 
i dont know how effective that is. you might get opponent down in 'laughter'.. try it!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 3, 2006)

I have been taught to use the finger jab to th testicle and also the squeeze techniques 
 any way you do it it hurts if done correctly
I know i like the techniques but then I like to see a little pain on my students faces once in a while so i know they are paying attention to what is going on


----------



## Drac (Aug 3, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Can't rely on something you dont practice!!
> 
> 7sm


 
Very true...


----------



## kravkundo (Aug 3, 2006)

the legs of the opponent naturally channel kicks to the groin, very effective. i kicked a due in the nuts last month as hard as i could. dropped him long enough for me to gain control and subdue him. I have no qualms about kicking someone in the grapes, i dont fight in the ring and the only rule i go by is my own rule that i make it home safe at night. there are however some freaks that will just get more pissed when you kick them there so have a plan b. Over all though, they are a very effective means of gaining entry to fight nice and close.


----------



## MJS (Aug 3, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> highly effective in self-defence. what are your thoughts on them?
> 
> do you use finger jabs?
> 
> or focus on the testicle region when trainaing?


 
Finger jabs and groin shots are certainly worth training and are useful in SD.  While they may not be fight stoppers, they can be used in conjunction with other strikes.  Certainly some good tools to have!

Mike


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry coming from someone who does not have testicles, i was laughing my *** of at this thread. Personaly i wouldnt handly anyones junk unless it was life or death like that but i would do it if i had to 
​


----------



## jacktnicol (Aug 5, 2006)

hey this is self defence. Do what works in that situation because no two are the same just as each attacker may have different soft spots.

Jack


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> sorry coming from someone who does not have testicles, i was laughing my *** of at this thread. Personaly i wouldnt handly anyones junk unless it was life or death like that but i would do it if i had to
> 
> ​


 
i don't know about anyone else but if i was being attacked by a female i would restrain them. because i definitely don't hit women, but if i couldn't restrain them. what else could you do? I'm a big boy i can take an ***-whoopin.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 6, 2006)

OK, let's romanticise these good self-defense techniques. I like to draw from Kung Fu Theater. Finger jab to the eye/s=Taking the pearl 
Finger strike,wrist strike or palm strike to groin=Finding the snake. LOL. PEACE


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 6, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i don't know about anyone else but if i was being attacked by a female i would restrain them. because i definitely don't hit women, but if i couldn't restrain them. what else could you do? I'm a big boy i can take an ***-whoopin.



As to real self defense, you better hit anyone who is threatening your life or family. If a woman attacked me and seriously tried to hurt or kill me, you better believe I would do alot more than just hit her. Its pretty stupid to let someone hurt you because you think there is some rule about hitting women. Bottom line is you go home, regardless if its a man or woman.

7sm


----------



## Jimi (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey 7Star, I agree 100%. I myself would only deal with an attack from a woman depending on her level of violence. A slap a can walk away from. A kick at my groin, that's a little different, and slashing at me with a knife is a whole different ballgame. Why would such a big boy who can take a butt whooping even consider being attacked by a woman. Did you P*** her off that bad you will have to weather a womans scorn? LOL. PEACE


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 6, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> As to real self defense, you better hit anyone who is threatening your life or family. If a woman attacked me and seriously tried to hurt or kill me, you better believe I would do alot more than just hit her. Its pretty stupid to let someone hurt you because you think there is some rule about hitting women. Bottom line is you go home, regardless if its a man or woman.
> 
> 7sm


 
Eh, I see his point.  I agree though, if we're talking a 7' Amazon with a spear all rules are off.  If it's just some frail little spazzed out (and unarmed) valley girl then just restrain her ****.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 6, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Did you P*** her off that bad you will have to weather a womans scorn? LOL.


 
Yeah, ||00|| what did you do to her? Sheesh man!


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 6, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Hey 7Star, I agree 100%. I myself would only deal with an attack from a woman depending on her level of violence. A slap a can walk away from. A kick at my groin, that's a little different, and slashing at me with a knife is a whole different ballgame. Why would such a big boy who can take a butt whooping even consider being attacked by a woman. Did you P*** her off that bad you will have to weather a womans scorn? LOL. PEACE


 
i have never been attack by a women except for my sister, when i was 7, lol  i was just entertaining the form with a thought. i think it is an interesting topic.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 6, 2006)

_. Finger jab to the eye/s=Taking the pearl 
Finger strike,wrist strike or palm strike to groin=Finding the snake. LOL. PEACE _

"Snake In Eagle's Shadow"?


----------



## Jimi (Aug 7, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _. Finger jab to the eye/s=Taking the pearl
> Finger strike,wrist strike or palm strike to groin=Finding the snake. LOL. PEACE _
> 
> "Snake In Eagle's Shadow"?


You called it, I knew someone would catch that! PEACE


----------



## Dave Dickey (Aug 31, 2006)

I would like to bring up the concept that your attacker may be on drugs at the time. A groin shot may only serve to piss them off. A thumb to the throat has a chance of being effective, while a thumb to the eye is a sure thing.

Remember folks, this is street fighting we are talking about and anyone out there today that has the balls to attack you for your money is likely to be on drugs at the time. If it is something like meth, you have your work cut out for you finishing them off. Not that you can't but you have to take it to the next level of violence when dealing with them. AND I agree with some here that if you don't practice it you won't use it.......


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2006)

Dave Dickey said:
			
		

> I would like to bring up the concept that your attacker may be on drugs at the time. A groin shot may only serve to piss them off.


 
An excellent point...


----------



## zDom (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's a couple of thoughts:

A groin shot or jab to the eye or throat is pretty serious stuff, so it would have to be a pretty serious situation.

What if you punctured their eyeball? You better have had just cause come your day in court.

You can just as easily drop an attacker with a strike to the solar plexus.

Another thing to consider about groin attacks: as this is a vulnerable spot, the flinch reaction is pretty ingrained in most guys. That is to say, it isn't as easy to hit "on the mark" in real life as it is in practice.

If they turn slightly to one side, you might end up just hitting a thigh and REALLY pissing them off as they realize what you tried to do.

If using a kick, I recommend using a straight-line kick instead of upward moving. An upward moving technique can easily be caught between the thighs before hitting the mark as most guys won't stand bow-legged to allow easy access.

FWIW, I had someone try to kick my jewels and that is exactly what happened: it stopped between my thighs short of the mark. I was NOT pleased with his attempt and expressed my displeasure in a way he probably hasn't forgotten.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 31, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> highly effective in self-defence. what are your thoughts on them?
> 
> do you use finger jabs?
> 
> or focus on the testicle region when trainaing?




Finger Jabs are nice. I like them. People need to practice just like any technique to keep them fresh. 

I try not to concentrate on any part of the body.


----------

